# صناعة natural gasoline



## depropanizer (11 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم أخوتي الكرام أينما كنتم.

لدي مادة Natural Gasoline أو القطفة C6+ فما هي أبرز الصناعات التي ممكن ان أجريها على هذا الطيف من أجل أستغلاله صناعيا.

المادة المغذية = 900 م3 باليوم.

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## chemicaleng (11 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى الكريم 
من الممكن تحويلها الى بنزين حلقى ( اروماتى ) وذلك بوجود عامل حفاز او الى زيلين او تولوين ولكن كنت اود الاستفسار عن مدى توافرها واعتقد ان القطفه تكون عادة لاكثر من مركب ولن يوجد ال c6 نقيا بمفرده فهل يوجد تحليل لمكونات ومواصفات القطفه المتوفره لديك ؟
الله الموفق


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز
يعتبر من المواد الأولية المهمة في إنتاج الكيمياويات العضوية.
أ وكمذيب أو في أنتاج النايلون وبالتوفيق ...


----------



## depropanizer (13 يوليو 2010)

أخوتي الكرام chemicaleng ومهندس المحبة,
أشكر لكم المرور الكريم..
بالنسبة الى القطفة فأني سأقوم بأنزال مواصفاتها غدا أن شاء الله بعد أن أحصل على التحليلات المطلوبة .. ولم أقل بأن الC6 وأنما C6+ والبلص تعني المركبات الأعلى يعني C7 وربعها وهكذا.
وطرحي للموضوع جدا مهم كوني أدرس عمليا الأمكانية في تحويل المنتوج والأستفادة منه بأبسط التكاليف.
شاكرا لكم الفائدة العملية التي تقدمونها أخوتي الكرام


----------



## برزان درويش (13 يوليو 2010)

تسلمون على هذا المعلومات المفيدة سلامي وتحياتي لكل القائمين على هذا الموقع وشكرا


----------



## depropanizer (14 يوليو 2010)

الأخوة المهتمون تركيب القطفة الأولي هو التالي :
iC4 = 0.018
nC4= 1.540
iC5 = 17.234
nC5 = 23.248
C6+ = 57.978
Sp. Gr. = 0.642

مع التحية


----------



## chemicaleng (15 يوليو 2010)

depropanizer قال:


> الأخوة المهتمون تركيب القطفة الأولي هو التالي :
> iC4 = 0.018
> nC4= 1.540
> iC5 = 17.234
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى الكريم 
اعتقد ان هذه القطفه هى قطفه تكرير اوليه وفى العاده تكون محتويه على نسبه كبيرة من مركبات الكبريت مما يتسبب فى رائحه غير مرغوب بها والتعامل معها يحتاج لاستثمارات كبيرة ولن تكون تكلفتها بسيطه وسعرها فى العاده يدور حول ال 600 دولار للطن وهو سعر متدنى وذلك لانها ان استخدمت مباشرة كمذيب فأن رائحتها تقلل من سعرها ومن الممكن التخلص من اغلب الرائحه بالمعالجات الحامضيه والغسيل القلوى والغسيل بالماء .
- استخدامها كمذيب سيقتصر على نسبه بسيطه فى المواد اللاصقه ( اساسها النيوبرين ) او كحشوة فى بعض التنرات ومذيبات الدهانات ولكن بنسبه بسيطه ايضا.
- من الممكن ان تستخدم كخامه لوحدات التكثيف لرفع الوزن الجزيئى وتحويلها الى ( C10 + ) *وعند ذلك تستخدم فى الجازولين او النفط المعدنى ولكن كلفه هذة التكنولوجيا مرتفعه ايضا وتحتاج لكميات اكبر من الكميات المتاحه لديك .
- تقطيرها وفصل كل مكون على حدة بصوره نقيه لاستخدامها كماده اوليه فى صناعات اخرى مثل انتاج الريزينات البتروليه ( C5 & C9 Petrolium risens) .
وانا اميل لخيار التقطير لان كلفته ستكون الاقل بينهم .
- كما ان خيار ال ( Aromatization ) والتحويل الى مركبات اروماتيه ما زال مطروحا ايضا ومن هذا الطريق ايضا يمكن التوصل لانتاج الريزينات البتروليه ولكن يجب رفع نسبه البنزين الحلقى والطولوين اولا .
وانتظر رأى الاخوة الزملاء لطرح وجهات نظرهم ايضا 
الله الموفق


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (20 يوليو 2010)

الى الاخ المهندس depropanizer القطفه من c4 سواء كانت iso or normal تعتبر من المواد الاساس لماده ال LPG والذي يكون C3/C4 ومن الممكن الاستفاده منه لكماده تغذيه لوحده ALKYLATION UNITS اما القطفه الموجوده لديك فهي بالذات ماده تغذيه لوحدات ISOMERIZATION UNIT شرط تقليل نسبه C4 باقل مايمكن ولوانها مقبوله علما انها يمكن مفاتحه الشركات صاحبه حقوق المعرفه (LICENSOR) لتقديم العروض لذلك واخذ افضل العروض من حيث تحويله الى GASOLINE بمعدل انتاج عالي MAX. YIELD و RON باعلى ما يمكن وعموما يكون بين 92-91 على شرط تقليل كميه الكبريت باضافه وحده هدرجه اذا كانت نسبه الكبريت عاليه . واذا احتجت الى اي استشاره خاصه بهذا الموضوع ابلغني عن طريق المنتدى او ايملي لاعطاءك اسماء افضل الشركات الخاصه ب LICENE وافضل التصماميم واي CONFIGURATION تختار اذا اعتمدت عده شركات في ذلك .ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## depropanizer (20 يوليو 2010)

الأخ chemicaleng شكرا لك أخي الفاضل ... ولكن ياعزيزي نسبة الكبريت تكاد تكون غير موجودة في التحليل وصدق بأ هنالك وحدة ملحقة بالمعمل غير عاملة لأزالة المركبتان لتدني النسبة بحيث لا يعانى منها.

أخي عبدالوهاب السامر
طرحك أعجبني كثيرا , أخي أنا أعمل بمجال أنتاج LPG والمنتوج هذا وأقصد الكازولين الطبيعي فهو side production وأريد أن أستغله.
كيف أحصل على أيميلك الخاص.


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (20 يوليو 2010)

اخي الفاضل 
1- يجب ان يكون تحليل القطفه لديك ب Wt % وليس ب MOL% ومصادق عليها 
2-نسبه الكبريت الموجوده ب Wt %ومصادق عليها
3-SP.GR عند الظروف المختبريه ومصادق عليها 
4-كميه ماده التغذيه عند الظروف المختبريه ومصادق عليها 
5-تحديد نسبه مادتي C4 وكذلك C7 باقل ما يمكن ومصادق عليها من قبل مسوولى الوحدات التشغيليه او مدراء الاقسام ( اشخاص مخولين بهذا ) .
ولكي نبدا معاك ومساعدتك في هذا المشروع يمكن كتابه ايميلك وانا ساتصل بك ان شاء الله


----------



## depropanizer (20 يوليو 2010)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## مهندس المحبة (20 يوليو 2010)

أرجو التراسل فيما بينكم على الخاص لأن وسائل الأتصال ممنوعة وبالتوفيق في مسعاكم .......


----------



## depropanizer (22 يوليو 2010)

آسف جدا أخي الكريم على المخالفة وأرجوا أن تكون الأخيرة...
وأني من المستحيل علي أن أعكر صفوة المنتدى الأكثر من رائع ..
تحياتي لك أخي الكريم وانا أكرر أعتذاري وأني بأنتظار أبداعاتك المميزة.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك أخي العزيز على هذا الحرص المعنوي وبارك الله فيك أخي العزيز وإلى الأمام دوما في سبيل تطوير العلم الهندسي ...


----------

